# Περιστέρια > Ράτσες >  Περιστερι Boulant Gaditano

## Marilenaki

Χαζευοντας στο intenet βρηκα ενα ειδος περιστεριου που μου φανηκε πολυ αστειο!

Ειναι το περιστερι Boulant Gaditano. Αυτό το περιστέρι  προέρχεται από την Ισπανία από πολύ παλιά, από την επαρχία του
Cadix (Andalousie) μετά απο χρόνια επιλεκτικής εκτροφης! 

εικονες:






βιντεακια:
(αυτο ειδα αρχικα και επαθα πλακα!  :: )






πηγές:
http://avicultureroulemapoule.over-b...-10567712.html
http://baghwita.skyrock.com/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gaditano_Pouter

----------


## mitsman

Απιστευτο...... πολλη πλακα εχει.. χε χε χε


Πολλα πραγματα στην φυση υπαρχουν η δημιουργουνται για συγκεκριμενο λογο... 
αραγε υπαρχει καποια εξηγηση για αυτο?????????


Ευχαριστουμε Μαριλενα!!!

----------


## Marilenaki

δεν ξερω αν βολευει το πουλι αλλα οταν το ειδα στο βιντεακι ηταν σαν να εχει καταπιει μπαλα του τεννις και να κορδωνεται!! το βρηκα απιστευτα αστειο! 
δεν ξερω πως τρωει και πως αναπαραγεται κατι τετοιο αλλα υπο εξαφανιση δνε ειναι σιγουρα!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Windsa

τρομακτικο το βρισκω... αστειο αλλα καθολου ομορφο (ωπος κι τα καναρίνια japan hoso scotch fancy).
Πειτε μου οπιος ξερει τι ειναι αυτι τη μπαλα στο λαιμο του? Προλοβος? Airsac?

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλημέρα,εντάξει είναι κάτι σπάνιο και ιδιαίτερο αλλά σε καμμία περίπτωση δεν είναι κάτι που θα επέλεγες να πάρεις για συντροφιά...ξέρω εγώ πολύ ... :Confused0006:

----------


## zack27

Απιστευτα πουλια!!!!χαχα σε ευχαριστουμε Μαριλενα!!!!!!!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Έπος έπος είναι τα άτιμα,κουκλιά.

----------


## nasososan

Ούτε άρρωστα είναι, ούτε τίποτα... Απλά στα πουλιά αυτά με επιλογή αυξήθηκε ο πρόλοβος... ¨ολα τα περιστέρια(αρσενικά) των χρησιμοποιούν για προσέλκυση των θυληκών. Γενετική απλά και μόνο, σε συνδυασμό με ανθρώπινη επιλογή

----------


## vas

δεν ξερω τι λετε,εγω παντως οταν ειδα την πρωτη φωτογραφια μου ηρθε αυτο που λεμε.. "με διαφορα στηθους"

----------


## Epicouros

Αν ήταν μόνο θηλυκά πάντως θα έλεγα πως είναι σιλικόνη,.....χαχαχα.

----------

